# Hdpe with palm swell



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Here is one a have made. The black came from a 5 gallon bucket and the palm sell is from the same bucket, milk jugs, and a white bottle. I had made a slingshot from the slab that the palm swell came from, but I messed it up badly with the router. I attached the palm swell on with gflex. I have been playing with the pinky hole/palm swell combo and so far I like it. Let me know what you think.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

You totally rock!! I love it, sure looks like a fine shooter, and looks great too!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great job!!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I also have been messing around a palm swell/pinky hole combo.

I found that you can litreally just have a material paper thin over the surface of the palm swell and it feels natural, allowing the pinky to penetrate the hole further.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooter, one to be proud of, congrats.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet work man! I dig it?, it looks sturdy and a comfortable fold too. Let us know how it shoots after you give it a workout ok?

Be well,
SF


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Excellent! Beautiful smooth surfaces! I've been trying to get surfaces like that but haven't succeeded yet. How did you achieve that apparent zero air pockets/perfectly smooth surface effect?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow!! That's sweet!! So smooth and what a great shape!! Well done!!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Very nicely done!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like that! Your finish looks great for HDPE.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Where did you get the 5 gallon black bucket from?


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I like your design!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

That is a very nice looking SS good finish.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

VERY nice. Man that looks great. The black ,grey, white is just classy, and the color in the ammo bag just sets it all off. Very cool.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow looks like "injection molded" what i mean its kickXXX

cheers


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I will say thanks for the replies for now. I will respond more personally tomorrow when I am not on my phone.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very fine indeed!  Nice job!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks Great! I am also very interested in how well the Gflex is going to stick.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A fantastic work, the core looks like machine-made well done, so nice this slingshot :thumbsup:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... wonderful... !


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

awesome!

best of both world, swell AND pinky hole!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

JUSTJOB said:


> You totally rock!! I love it, sure looks like a fine shooter, and looks great too!!


Thanks man!



S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Great job!!


Thank you!



Individual said:


> I also have been messing around a palm swell/pinky hole combo.
> 
> I found that you can litreally just have a material paper thin over the surface of the palm swell and it feels natural, allowing the pinky to penetrate the hole further.


Thank you for the reply. I use a 5/8" hole so the depth if the frame is perfect. If I drill it into the swell then then the 5/8" diameter makes for a tight fit.



GHT said:


> Nice shooter, one to be proud of, congrats.


Thank you!



SmilingFury said:


> Sweet work man! I dig it?, it looks sturdy and a comfortable fold too. Let us know how it shoots after you give it a workout ok?
> 
> Be well,
> SF


Thanks man! I have shot it a little and so far it is a good shooter.



Lacumo said:


> Excellent! Beautiful smooth surfaces! I've been trying to get surfaces like that but haven't succeeded yet. How did you achieve that apparent zero air pockets/perfectly smooth surface effect?


Thanks man! I did find one small air bubble on the fork tip, but otherwise it is good to go. I melt it at 375 F for two hours which allows the air bubbles to rise to the surface in the colored hpde. I got the smooth finish by using a propane torch to flame polish it. Pass the flame over until the surface just starts to melt. You have to be careful to not hold it there to long or it will start to melt to much.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

PorkChopSling said:


> Wow!! That's sweet!! So smooth and what a great shape!! Well done!!


Thanks man!



TSM said:


> Very nicely done!


Thank you!



rockslinger said:


> Great job!


Thank you sir!



Beanflip said:


> I like that! Your finish looks great for HDPE.


Thanks man! I will stick with the flame polish method, it is quite effective.



Arnisador78 said:


> Where did you get the 5 gallon black bucket from? I like your design!


Thanks for the reply. I found the black bucket at ACE Hardware.



BlackBob said:


> That is a very nice looking SS good finish.


Thanks man!



quarterinmynose said:


> VERY nice. Man that looks great. The black ,grey, white is just classy, and the color in the ammo bag just sets it all off. Very cool.


Thank you for the kind remarks!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

leon13 said:


> wow looks like "injection molded" what i mean its kickXXX
> 
> cheers


Thanks man!



Can-Opener said:


> Very fine indeed!  Nice job!


Thank you sir!



flipgun said:


> Looks Great! I am also very interested in how well the Gflex is going to stick.


Thank you! I followed the directions so now time will tell. If it fails I will let you know.



Mr.Teh said:


> A fantastic work, the core looks like machine-made well done, so nice this slingshot :thumbsup:


Thanks man!



e~shot said:


> Wow... wonderful... !


Irfhan thank you!



Metropolicity said:


> awesome!
> 
> best of both world, swell AND pinky hole!


Thanks! So far I like the both worlds.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Great work! 
I can't wait to try out HDPE for slingshots!


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

i gotta try that flame method. I think everyone making hdpe stuff has far outshon me now, i need a new angle.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

lexlow said:


> i gotta try that flame method. I think everyone making hdpe stuff has far outshon me now, i need a new angle.


Your contributions have been very inspiring


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> Great work!
> I can't wait to try out HDPE for slingshots!


Thanks man! You will really enjoy it.



lexlow said:


> i gotta try that flame method. I think everyone making hdpe stuff has far outshon me now, i need a new angle.


lexlow, you forget one thing...there aren't many selling hdpe catties. I can't wait to see your production lineup.



Arnisador78 said:


> lexlow said:
> 
> 
> > i gotta try that flame method. I think everyone making hdpe stuff has far outshon me now, i need a new angle.
> ...


Thanks! I can't claim credit though, it is something I learned about on the forum.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

WP 20140317 004




__
lexlow


__
Mar 17, 2014











  








WP 20140317 005




__
lexlow


__
Mar 17, 2014








hi again, hope this is not bad thread maners, but the tutorial that was on youtube inspired an idea. The idea was to put holes it wood, set wood in hdpe at the end, and sqeeze until the voids fill etc.





  








WP 20140317 002




__
lexlow


__
Mar 17, 2014


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Cool idea! I wonder how well it would work with micarta? The possibilities...


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

dam you lol got some camo denim being prepped as we speak  and a better hole formation to do after the last one did not have quite the mix i was after.

great minds lol


----------

